# Fishing pier under HWY520 bridge in Cocoa



## Tacklepoor (Jan 22, 2007)

Drove by there on way home today...... will try it tomorrow. Any suggestions? Was going with squid, and live shrimp on the bottom. Any advise???

Thank you,

Dave:fishing:


----------



## tnturtle (Jan 10, 2007)

Don't know what you are after,but I think I would
take clams and or dead shrimp for black drum,
sheepshead,and whiting.Could be a bunch of
small silver trout around there with some speckled
trout mixed in,and lots of catfish.Good luck


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Lots*

of catfish...Noway...   i don't like squid, since catfish do love these things. I would keep my setup small, don't overload your shrimp with a heavy sinker. Even you can freelining him (you never know) if you catch any pinfish or pigfish, use these guys for livebait. Trouts are still there, fishing close to the pilings with the live shrimp might get you a nice mangrove snapper, but these guys are great bait stealer....Again it everything small trust me, you will have more fun. If you have two poles, and catch a baitfish. Toss one out there on one pole, and use the other pole with the shrimp. Once you lost all your live shrimp then use the dead one on a really small hook, and light sinker. You will catch something....look around and see what other people are using and ask questions....good luck and let us know how you did....


----------



## dogma (Jun 10, 2006)

catch finger mullet hook them though the lips and free line them if there are fish their they will hit it


----------



## Tacklepoor (Jan 22, 2007)

OK... I went to the 520 bridge yesterday. Caught 4 whiting, one mangrove, and one trout. All small but legal.......... caught the mangrove bt the big bridge piling with a live shrimp and split shot....... had trouble casting to the piling with light weight but did get it there....lost several rigs in the rocks............

No catfish all day, but a few puffers..........had the bridge all to myself except for one Canadian guy...... and yes, I was nice to him!

Just an FYI e-mail....thanks for all the advise!

Dave:fishing:


----------

